# My most beautiful princess...Echo



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

January 10 2013-July 20 2014...you
passed way too soon.

My child Echo entered the world from a
feeder mom who was rescued by a breeder. At just a week old I found
them on CL and all was well. The breeder and I messaged back and
forth, and soon became friends on facebook. While describing myself
she thought I was the perfect model home for a baby, so she let me
get first pick on a female. I had a rough choice deciding...but soon
after an accident that was all I needed to hear.

The litter, at barely 2.5 weeks old was
separated from their mother, as she had begun to overgroom them and
many of the babies sustained injuries. They were handraised and Echo,
the pink eyed white sustained the worst injuries, as she had marks on
and around her eyes. She was the worst of 14 babies, and the breeder
feared that due to this nobody would adopt her. Well...I fell in love
with her. At six weeks I took the four hour drive to pick her up. I
went inside the breeders home and she picked up my little baby and
put her in my arms, and instantly I fell in love. She went and
snuggled in my arms and bruxed, this tiny little baby. On the way
home I carried her in my arms, and she went and slept in my hood the
whole way home. She was precious.



Everything then was a breeze, and she
was perfect. She learned so many tricks such as 'come', 'up on
shoulder', 'up', and 'cage'. She learned more as well, and she was a
complete puppy! She followed me around the house and loved to lick my
hands. She honestly was my stress reliever...my everything. This rat
was the most important thing to me. I absolutely adored her. And
everyone could tell she adored me too.


Sometime in July a friend brought home
two baby rats for me, and since then all **** broke loose. All 7 of
my rats came down to illness, and sadly two ended up passing away.
Echo was one of these two rats. After multiple trips to the vet, and
300$ later she passed away. I was absolutely crushed. It took me so
long to be able to post about this...but I hope you feel how much I
truly loved my baby.


Since she passed I just can't seem to
be happy. Everything has changed. She was my ultimate shoulder rat,
and since then I had no rat to turn to. I tried to carry my other
rats around, but they just don't enjoy it. I just miss her. She was
so special. Below are a few pictures of my princess. Echo I love you <3


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear the sad news. She was very special


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was beautiful and looked very happy.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

She was such a beautiful girl, and I can see by the look on her face and yours that you guys had a special bond! I'm sorry you lost your heart rat- she is in a better place now over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

What a beautiful memorial for your little girl. It is always so sad to lose them before their time. It will get easier. I wish you the best of luck.


----------

